# Non stop action all day long...



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

Wow what a day, I had Travis and his dad Marty today. We got an early start on the morning trying to beat all the tournament boats out. We started fishing a bit before daylight. The tide was super high and falling and the water was 47 deg. We started catching fish as soon as the sun came up, and as the water heated up so did the bite. We ended the day with 35 tout up to 7 lbs and 5 reds and the drum for the bonus. All fish were released to fight another day. Great day with 2 great fisherman! I Still have a few openings.


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

*More pics*

Solid trout by Marty


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

*Pics*

Pics


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

*Pic*

Pic


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

*A few more pics from Saturday*

pics


----------

